
Your Uber and Lyft rides visualized - xasos
https://pistats.io/
======
buro9
Privacy Policy: [https://pistats.io/privacy-
policy](https://pistats.io/privacy-policy)

    
    
        We collect and store data which are provided by Google OAuth authentication:
        first Name, last name, gender, email, all your Lyft and Uber
        receipts, Google+ profile link, Google+ profile picture link
    
    

Read that again... email.

Sign-in with Gmail, and their privacy policy allows full access to your email.
But it's OK, they're not sharing it with anyone (promise).

Elsewhere they say they're only reading the Uber and Lyft emails... but I'm
not sure that matters as it's the privacy policy which counts.

~~~
vijayr
Is there a tool that can analyze privacy policies of websites and assign it a
score? Would be nice to have a chrome extension or something similar, if the
website gets anything less than A, just close and move on...

~~~
nacho_weekend
[https://tosdr.org/](https://tosdr.org/)

Was featured on HN before. Far from totally complete, but it's a cool idea.

------
haphazardeous
Giving away access to my Gmail account just so I can visualise my Uber rides
is a bit too much I think!

~~~
kaugesaar
This... I would gladly take the time to setup a filter that forwards all the
receipts to the site.

~~~
kiallmacinnes
Sadly, companies seem to actively avoid this kind of integration, with the
notable exception of Trip It. I suspect the thought of setting up an
maintaining and inbound mail server seems harder than handcrafting
integrations for every provider?

~~~
eCa
Just use Mailgun[1] and you get incoming mail POSTed to your server for free.

I think Sendgrid[2] offers the same too?

[1] [http://www.mailgun.com/](http://www.mailgun.com/)

[2] [https://sendgrid.com/](https://sendgrid.com/)

------
chinathrow
"We only look at your Uber and Lyft receipts. Please see our Privacy Policy
for further information."

Are you nuts? In a color barely different to the background?

------
antihero
Wouldn't a much better way to do this be to set up a random e-mail (e.g.
wofydfino67okfuyw@pistats.io) that you can then send you receipts to?

You could either do it all at once or with a forward, and it would mean that
people that don't use Gmail could do it too.

------
butwhy
Why do they want to look through all my emails to get this data? It's
available via the uber api, is it not?

~~~
andreyf
It would appear so - [https://developer.uber.com/v1/endpoints/#user-
activity-v1-1](https://developer.uber.com/v1/endpoints/#user-activity-v1-1)

It doesn't seem to give the pickup / dropoff locations, however.

------
whoiskevin
How to steal the identity of others. Just count on their stupidity to get
their uber or lyft data.

------
joelrunyon
This is really cool, but the gmail thing is a turnoff.

------
martin_
Worked for me:
[http://i.imgur.com/5T8TDFm.png](http://i.imgur.com/5T8TDFm.png)

I'm a bit reluctant to give access, but I already do for TripIt, the e-mail
account these go to isn't particularly sensitive. With other accounts it'd
definitely be a no-go, so an alternative means (i.e. a forwarding address)
would be awesome.

------
ableal
There's an obvious privacy/trust issue that has already been solved by cloud
photo sharing. I've seen it in Flickr and OneDrive: both of them allow one to
select a bunch of items, or a folder/album, and generate an URL key that
allows access to only those items.

Actually, having that in mail systems could be rather useful for many other
work flows.

------
noahtkoch
I gave it the benefit of the doubt that this isn't anything malicious. It
seems like you were even able to normalize the currencies and distances? Are
you actually checking if the email has it listed in Kilometers or Miles?

------
hammock
Lots of comments not wanting to give away full Gmail access to use this tool.
Could this be done as a desktop app, which you can sandbox and ensure it isnt
uploading your data off your computer

~~~
techaddict009
Probably not. As they will be fetching email directly from Google's server
using your access token.

------
t_fatus
Giving access to my Gmail access is way over the line, but if at least this
was working.

------
amelius
It would be interesting if the government used this data to expand the public
transport system where appropriate.

------
cbhl
I was a bit disappointed that lines for the trips weren't displayed -- just
pick-up and drop-off points.

------
amelius
Does it also show how much longer the ride was compared to the shortest route?

------
butwhy
Any way to use the service without logging in with gmail?

~~~
markovbling
I'm sure they could process exported gmail data dump:
[https://www.google.com/settings/takeout](https://www.google.com/settings/takeout)

An analogy would be this social graph network analysis tutorial which walks
you through exporting your Facebook social graph data and creating cluster
graph on it using a tool called Gephi:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbLFMObmLNQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbLFMObmLNQ)

------
ryanthejuggler
I got a bunch of 500 errors and stack overflows.

